

Ask HN: iBooks Author for other platforms? - fingerprinter

I want to selfpublish my next book and was looking at options available. It&#x27;s a fitness related book and I wanted to include lots of media (video) if possible.<p>This led me to iBooks Author on suggestion from a few folks, but that would obviously be tied to the iPad.<p>My question, are there ways or options for non-iPad users (Kindle, Android, Ubuntu) that would allow me to use video in a e file[1]?<p>[1] - I don&#x27;t care much about iBooks Author&#x27;s fancy interface. I typically write up everything by hand anyway. That isn&#x27;t the challenge, it seems, rather the resulting electronic file.
======
troymc
Maybe Inking Habitat?

Note the ability to export to EPUB3, which can include video, and there are
EPUB3 reader apps for all platforms. If you want to sell the ebook on Amazon,
you'll probably have to convert it to KF8.

Edit: If you want to edit EPUB3 directly, you _could_ use a plain text editor,
but you would make your life a lot easier using an EPUB3-aware editor like
BlueGriffon EPUB Edition.

